# [bash] Sentencia Case

## Theasker

Estoy haciendo un script en el que uso la sentancia case

```
for x in $(seq 1 11);do

 case $x in

  1 )

    echo caso: $x

  ;;

  2 )

    echo caso: $x

  ;;

  * )

    echo "se ejecuta en cualquier caso"

  ;;

  esac

done
```

¿Cómo puedo hacer para que haya un grupo de sentencias que se ejecuten siempre, sea cual sea la opción de case?

con la opción "* )" se ejecuta en el caso de que no coincida ninguna opción pero, yo lo que quiero es que se ejecute siempre.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## Txema

¿Entonces para qué quieres el case? esa es precisamente su función, lanzar código distinto según la opción...

Si quieres hacer eso puedes repetir el mismo trozo de código en todas las opciones, pero no le veo el sentido ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Simplemente pon las sentencias fuera del "case". Si quieres que se ejecute para cada vuelta del "for" independientemente de la opcion del "case" por la que pase:

```

for x in $(seq 1 11);do 

 case $x in 

  1 ) 

    echo caso: $x 

  ;; 

  2 ) 

    echo caso: $x 

  ;; 

  * ) 

    echo "se ejecuta en cualquier caso" 

  ;; 

  esac 

  #SENTENCIAS QUE QUIERAS

  echo "por aqui pasa siempre"

done

```

Salu2.

----------

## Theasker

gracias, era justo eso, no había caido, menuda chorrada q era.

----------

## Theasker

Simplemente era para una chorrada, para bajar todos los archivos de una web de fondos de escritorio de alta definición sin tener que ir de uno en uno. Ya que me habéis ayudado pues pongo el pequeño script aqui.

Un saludo

http://paste2.org/p/601153

----------

## ZaPa

jeje..

Ahi que ver para que nos entretenemos programando aveces eh, para autenticas chorradas,pero a la vez útiles.

Lo dicho,sencillo pero muy útil.

Un saludo.

----------

## Theasker

Justo lo que tu dices es una auténtica chorrada, pero chico que me ahorré tiempo y si me lo curro un poco más con parámetros y tal servirá para muchas más webs que tienen las descargas parecidas y con una leve modificación servirá.

Además seguro que a alguno os ha servido  :Smile:  u os ha dado alguna idea

----------

